# Lizards and soft craws



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay so I have a bunch of lizards and soft craws and well I finally want to use them this year and actually catch something on one. Thing is I haven't the slightest clue on proper techniques, presentation, hooks to use or ways to hook them, where do they work best. I have general ideas and theories on how to work them. But as I said those are just theories and ideas.. so please help any tips or suggestions would be very appreciated. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

If you are talking plastic. Carolina rig them and drag them through spawning beds. The lizards reek havoc on spawning beds so even tight lipped bass will eat them up.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Spawn is winding down....i would start carolina rig and drag them over any cover i could find and off drops and transitions...i also love to fish them weightless around mats 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Alright thanks guys I'm sort of familiar with the carolina rig so ill have to try it out and see how it works... (yea I'm a totally newbie..lol)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If you've fished rubber worms then you know where to fish the lizards and soft plastic craws. And you have the hooks and weights you need to fish them. They're interchangeable in every respect.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> If you've fished rubber worms then you know where to fish the lizards and soft plastic craws. And you have the hooks and weights you need to fish them. They're interchangeable in every respect.


I've fished rubber worms with no success.. only time I ever technically caught something on them is when I added them to a spinner. . Hooks tho where I have plenty I'm not really sure the best to use.. and most mine are big for catfish... same with weights..other then a few drop shot weights all mine are heavy for catfish lol. I'm getting into bassing more since I'm able to do it more with those quick stops at rivers and lakes as a I travel..but all I ever use really is cranks, spinners, buzzbaits, and frogs.. and but I figure since i spent 23 bucks last year on a huge 22 bag lot of soft baits on ebay..its well about time I put them to use. I do know how to texas rig a worm and have some hooks to do that.. should I just use those on lizzards and craws too? And weighting it What works best the texas rig jig heads that have the little coil on it.. or should I use the hooks I have but add a bullet weight to the line??..

Yes I'm going to be one of those kind of people that just asks a bunch of guestions lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lol Nothing wrong with asking questions. The jig heads you talked about with the coil on them really aren't for fishing worms in heavy cover. You can do it, but you're better off using a bullet weight. The jigs with the coil on them (if the coil is sticking out of the head and not wrapped around the hook shank) are called shaky head jigs. They're great for fishing around rock or along weed edges. They're really for use in more open water, and finesse fishing. You can power fish with them, but there are far better choices for that. 

Yes, you can use the same hooks you use on worms, for the other styles of soft plastics you have. Go back and search through this forum, the tackle talk forum, and the bass discussion forum and you can pick up a lot of thoughts about hooks n such from me, and other guys that have been bass fishing for a while. There are a more than a few threads that will give you some ideas that will get you going in the right direction. If you aren't sure about what you've read in other threads, ask new questions. There is always someone willing to help a bass fishing newbie.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks agian for everyone's help.. the ohub apps been a pain lately in seaches so I know I asked questions already answered but appreciate the few who took time to reanswer and help a noob out.. hopefully gonna catch me some nice ones and really put that softbait to use!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

biggest thing is to fish them slow imo glood luck


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

jason_0545 said:


> biggest thing is to fish them slow imo glood luck


If you fish any soft plastic slow enough in water with bass in it you will catch some every now and then and start to get the hang of it.


----------



## E-Z-E (Jul 28, 2009)

take any sized bullet weight, a fishing bead, and a large offset hook. Rig the bullet weight first, then the bead, then tie on the offset hook. put the hook tip into the head of the lizard then push the tip out, slide the lizard up onto the eye of the hook and then poke the hook into one side then out the other side of the lizard and then barely cover the tip of the hook into the lizard... I remember when I started out for bass... It's a whole different ball game.


----------



## jaximus (Jun 30, 2013)

i fish the craws on a stand up jighead and just hop it along the bottom, short jumps, 6-8" with a couple long ones mixed in. a short pause after a longer jump generally gets the strike. hop it with the rod tip up, not sideways. this helps keep the jig off of snags on rocks as well. 

i dont fish lizards, never really was a fan so i cant offer anything useful there.


----------

